# ok I ordered from petfooddirect.com



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My order came to $60-ish before shipping. Shipping would have been $11 & change but I found a 10% off your order online coupon so all in all only ended up paying $5 for shipping. Not bad. They ship from PA and I'm in MA so I hope it only takes a few days (says 1-7 days for shipping).
Unfortunately, I waited too long to order b/c the doggies are almost out of food and I don't think I'll have enough until the order arrives. I can always pick them up a small bag in the meantime. But in the future I hope petfooddirect will save me a trip to the store for food!
Oh, and I bought Merrick bully sticks on sale as well.
The food was $1.00 cheaper at regular price than Petco's current sale price.
The bully sticks seemed slightly more expensive than what I pay for at a privately owned store.
I'll let you know how I like it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found Pet Food Direct to always take the full 7 business days. If you decide to stick with it, you might want to set up an automatic reorder.

Once you are an established customer, they will send you coupons codes for discounts by email.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a lot of food for 2 little dogs! I've just ordered some treats from this place before, but noticed that they have free shipping if you spend $50, and it says most orders go out same day. I also had a 10% coupon for them. So if they carry your brand check out the prices, and if they're comparable including the discount you could have free and faster shipping on your next large order (plus you could get some healthy treats for them while you're there.)
K9 Cuisine


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Pam,

I always order from Petfooddirect.com because they ship quickly to APO addresses for us folks overseas military... The service is really good and I've never had a problem. They don't charge tax for us, and the shipping is USPS Priority Mail (I believe that is for APO addresses only though...)

I usually place orders when I am down to my last bag, and I have always found coupons for up to 15% or 20% off.

PM me next time before you order and I will send you the info.

I think you will like the website.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 27 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782057


> That's a lot of food for 2 little dogs! I've just ordered some treats from this place before, but noticed that they have free shipping if you spend $50, and it says most orders go out same day. I also had a 10% coupon for them. So if they carry your brand check out the prices, and if they're comparable including the discount you could have free and faster shipping on your next large order (plus you could get some healthy treats for them while you're there.)
> K9 Cuisine[/B]


YoYo is not a little dog--he's 25 lbs, lol. He eats 2 cups of food per day (which is at the top of the recommended amt). YoYo is most likely Bishon or Maltese mix...anyway, we bought a 15 lb bag of food 3 1/2 weeks ago and today there is about one serving left for each dog. Ollie only eats about 1/2 to 3/4 cup per day (he's just under 10 lbs.) 

I'll have to also check out K9 Cuisine!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 27 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782057


> That's a lot of food for 2 little dogs! I've just ordered some treats from this place before, but noticed that they have free shipping if you spend $50, and it says most orders go out same day. I also had a 10% coupon for them. So if they carry your brand check out the prices, and if they're comparable including the discount you could have free and faster shipping on your next large order (plus you could get some healthy treats for them while you're there.)
> K9 Cuisine[/B]


oops, K9 Cuisine doesn't carry Natural Balance. Oh well! Thx for the idea and I'll keep them in mind if I ever switch...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Let us know what you think of their service. Like I said in one of my other posts....I have always been happy w/this site. Oh and Marj brought up a great point....they have where you can sign up for the automatic re-order. They just had a 13% coupon that was out but it expired yesterday. Hopefully another will come out soon b/c I'm due to place an order too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I need to place an order with petfooddirect because htey also carry cloudstar products which we love for treats since they are USA products. Does anyone have a coupon code for them? I couldn't find one anywhere online


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 3 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785083


> I need to place an order with petfooddirect because htey also carry cloudstar products which we love for treats since they are USA products. Does anyone have a coupon code for them? I couldn't find one anywhere online[/B]



I got this in an email from Petfooddirect.com

CART9J

...gives 15% off. sometimes i get the ones that offer 20% but I don't believe I have seen any around. I also tried to google for it but I think this may be the best offer at the moment.

TRY the MOO brand pizzle sticks. They are truly truly odorless and they are from Brazil, home of the free range cows. You will notice a big difference if Hunter likes the other brands like Merrick.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you! With shipping being $15 I don't know if I really save any money by having it done online since I drive right past the store on my way to work  Will have to figure that out


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 3 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785161


> Thank you! With shipping being $15 I don't know if I really save any money by having it done online since I drive right past the store on my way to work  Will have to figure that out[/B]


I did notice with some of the brand of the food I buy, the expiration date is further ahead then other companies I have shopped with... I translate that to being slightly fresher (lol).

I think if you had a choice of retailers (i don't since UK doesn't carry many of the brands), it would boil down to convenience.


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I get my bully sticks from Westbrook Dog and they're very inexpensive, high quality and oder free. A 5" bully stick is only .88 cents These are some of the cheapest I've found.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Just wanted to share:

PET3654 Your 20% Discount I think it works still because I just used it  hopefully~


----------

